# Good day at Strawberry 6/7



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The original plan for today was a trip to Deer Creek Reservoir. I'd never been before, and I was excited for the trip. However, my friends had heard a lot of good things about Strawberry, and decided to go there instead. I was a bit disappointed at the time, but I'm definitely not sorry that we switched plans.

We ended up on the Soldier Creek side, and arrived at 8:00 AM. For awhile, we couldn't find any fish. I figured I'd cast a line into a shallower spot, and that made all the difference. From about nine until 3:30(after we relocated), fishing was awesome. It seemed that the fish came and went in schools. We had periods of very fast action then periods of no action at all. Most fish caught were rainbows from 12-15 inches. We caught two 17 inch rainbows and I caught a 20-inch cutthroat as well. We ended up with approximately 35 fish total. We also saw some anglers on pontoons and they were doing well too.

When looking for fish, don't look too deep! We saw a ton of fish cruising along the shore in water that was only a few feet deep.

Most fish were caught on powerbait, with garlic scent working particularly well (although they weren't picky). I picked up a few on lures, but bait worked better for us. When we left at 3:30, the bite was still going strong.

The weather was perfect, the scenery was perfect, and the crowds weren't bad at all. Strawberry is fishing as well as I or any of my friends can remember, and I have some old friends. :V|: Now is definitely a good time to go to Strawberry Reservoir.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I will be up at strawberry this weekend and had planned on fishing jerk baits and spoons.

I have never used powerbait, how exactly do you fish it? I have seen others using it and always thought it was more for stockers. Were the cutts hitting it as well?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I simply tie on a heavy sinker, then tie a leader about two to four feet long. Use a small treble hook, about size twelve or fourteen. Powerbait floats, so your bait sits a few feet off the bottom.

You'll probably do fine with jerkbaits or spoons though. I don't think I did well with them because I was in a weedy area and kept catching weeds instead of fish.

Cutts do hit powerbait, but I've been told they don't like it as well as the rainbows do.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the report. Glad you had a successful day!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

We absolutely killed them last Friday night and Saturday morning !!
Caught and released 30+ rainbows trolling Krocodiles ...

Wind storm today has us holding off til tomorrow ..
Going up Sunday morning , camp , and fish til Monday ..

Hooking the boat up and pck'in today  

We are thinking Sun/Mon should be GOOD weather and NO crowds ..
Cant wait :!:


----------



## EEmerald2007 (Mar 18, 2012)

Whoever goes to strawberry most saturdays or sundays, can you please take me with you? I can give gas money also. cell# is 801-673-4749 text please. Thanks.


----------

